# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  كتب القانون  طبقا للقانون العراقي Ao-academy

## هيثم الفقى

*المبادئ العامة في قانون العقوبات.. الأستاذ الدكتور علي حسين خلف و الدكتور سلطان عبد القادر الشاوي
الوسيط في شرح قانون الأحوال الشخصية العراقي... الدكتور فاروق عبد الله كريم
المدخل الى علم القانون... الدكتور غالب علي الداودي
القانون الدستوري
قاموس قانوني
قانون المرافعات
الشركات التجارية .. دراسة قانونية مقارنة .... الدكتور لطيف جبر كوماني
مصطلحات قانونية وسياسية
علم المالية العامة والتشريع المالي.. الدكتور طاهر العاني
الطب الشرعي في خدمة الأمن والقضاء... الدكتور منصور عمر المعايطة
مسرد الكلمات القانونية
ضمانات احترام القواعد الدستورية في العراق... الدكتور مازن ليلو
دورالقضاء الإداري في حماية في حقوق الإنسان.. الدكتور مازن ليلو
الوجيز في القانون الإداري... الدكتور مازن ليلو راضي
أصول المحاكمات الجزائية.. الجزء الآول
أصول المحاكمات الجزائية... الجزء الثاني
مدخل الى علم القانون
قانون العقوبات
مدخل للقانون الدولي الإنساني... ترجمة أحمد عبد العليم
القانون الدولي الإنساني... القاضي جمال شهلول
المواثيق الأساسية لحقوق الإنسان... بهي الدين حسن و محمد السيد سعيد
قانون العمل
قانون التأمين
بحوث قانونية
فلسفة القانون... ميشيل تروبير ترجمة: جورج سعد
موسوعة القانون الجنائي للإرهاب... الدكتور محمود صالح العادلي
القانون الدستوري... الدكتور عبد الفتاح ساير
المجتمع المدني في مواجهة السلطة.. البروفيسور روجيه سو .. ترجمة الدكتور صلاح نيّوف
الإرهاب بين القانون الدولي والشريعة.. الدكتورة إسراء عمران
كتاب الإلتزامات في القانون المدني على الوجه المبسط.. الأستاذ عمر سالم محمد
تحقيق القضاء أم تحقيق النيابة... للأستاذ زهير كاظم عبود
كتاب قانون حمورابي... تأليف الدكتورة إسراء جاسم العمران
كتاب القضاء الإداري.. للأستاذ الدكتور مازن ليلو راضي
محاضرات في العلوم السياسية للدكتور صلاح نيوف
التحقيق الإبتدائي.. بحث قانوني موجز للطالب زهير كاظم عبود
بحث (الطبيعة القانونية للمسؤولية السابقة على التعاقد).. للأستاذ عمر سالم محمد
كتاب المفهوم القانوني الحديث للمشروع وسلطات الإدارة... للدكتور عبد المنعم حسون عنوز
كتاب شرط القوة القاهرة في العقود الدولية... للدكتور عبد المنعم حسون عنوز
الأستاذ حسن الحلو... الجريمة المستحيلة في الفقه والقانون والقضاء
الطب العدلي والتحري الجنائي.. الدكتور كاظم المقدادي
المبادئ العامة في قانون العقوبات.. الدكتور علي حسين الخلف و الدكتور سلطان عبد القادر الشاوي
اصول الفقه في نسيجه الجديد.. الدكتور مصطفى إبراهيم الزلمي
تاريخ القانون.. الدكتور صاحب عبيد الفتلاوي
القانون التجاري.. الدكتور باسم محمد صالح
القانون الإداري.. الدكتور مازن راضي ليلو
الإلتزام في القانون المدني العراقي.. الدكتور عبد المجيد الحكيم و الأستاذ عبد الباقي البكري
الدولة والقانون.. الأكاديمية العربية في الدنمارك
قانون العقوبات الخاص.. الدكتور ماهر عبد و الأستاذ شويش الدرة
شرح قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية.. جمال محمد مصطفى
قانون حمورابي.. شعيب أحمد الحمداني
القانون المدني وأحكام الإلتزام.. الدكتور عبد المجيد الحكيم و عبد الباقي البكري و محمد طه البشير
القانون الدولي الخاص.. الدكتور غالب علي الداودي و الدكتور حسن محمد الهداوي
الحقوق العينية.. محمد طه البشير
قانون العقوبات القسم العام .. زهير كاظم عبود
المرافعات المدنية.. الدكتور آدم وهيب النداوي
الوجيز في شرح قانون العمل.. الدكتور يوسف إلياس
القانون التجاري.. الدكتور فوزي محمد سامي و الدكتور فائق محمود الشماع
الوسيط في شرح قانون الأحوال الشخصية العراقي.. الدكتور فاروق عبد الله كريم
الإثبات الجنائي بالوسائل العلمية.. كوثر أحمد خالد
قانون التنفيذ.. الدكتور سعد مبارك
علم الإجرام .. الدكتور محمد شلال الحبيب
قانون الضمان الإجتماعي.. الدكتور عدنان العابد و الدكتور يوسف الياس
القانون الدولي الجنائي.. للدكتور علي عبد القادر القهوجي
الدكتور فلاح إسماعيل حاجم... دراسة المعالجة القانونية لتنظيم العملية الإنتخابية (دراسة مقارنة)
مزيد من الكتب العلمية والثقافية والادبية والسياسية
المعاهدات والمواثيق الدوليه لحقوق الانسان... إعداد عطا علي حمود*

*وكتب فى علوم أخرى لكليات أخرى من ضمنها الادارة والاقتصاد ، القانون والسياسة,الأدب والتربية ,كلية الدراسات العليا والبحث العلمى وذلك بالأكاديمية العربية بدولة الدنمارك* .....
*للتحميل من هنا* 
*خالص تحياتى*

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله فيكم جميعا" 
وشكرا للموضوع

----------


## hemn87

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ انا بحاجة للخطة البحث في انتخابات.ارجوكم ساعدني..............................

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*يمكنك طلب الخطة فى قسم الأبحاث ورسائل الدكتوراة بالمنتدى*

----------


## المحامي محمد التميمي

الله يبارك جهودك يارائع

----------

